# Monsanto, Dupont, Potash, Mosaic Economic Analysis



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's an interesting 6 part article:

http://marketrealist.com/2013/07/why-investing-in-seed-is-different-than-investing-in-fertilizer-part-1/

Ralph


----------

